# fledgling pigeon with injured left foot HELP!



## christinablake (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi all,
would appreciate any advice for a sweet bird my husband brought home seemingly abandoned? He was eating well for the past week and has been getting minor flying lessons from us all. However that said he fell off the gate where he tried to land and looks like he injured his left leg--maybe broken foot/toe (s)? His back toe does not hook like right one and he seems to be favoring his right. We have been feeding him pigeon food by cupping/curling our hand he dives in like its mom's mouth and eats. We also fed him worms/bugs he gobbled them up and lots of water as he was dehydrated the first day. We keep him in a small box with rags, water and seed in the garage at night. During day outside mointored in a portacrib. However tonight I am not sure if i overfed hime but he did not want to eat. how much should he eat a day? Also he still has quite a bit of his baby feathers sticking thru like hairs on his feathers. So I am not sure how old he is? He has grey eyes and is starting to get green and purple around his neck which is black and grey. His tail feathers seem short? I am worried about this injury can anything be done? Will he make it with broken foot/toes? My husband is broken up and wonders what the right thing to do is. Is he suffering? I don't want to see him in pain (and my hibbie as well). I tried calling some local LI bird places and they are loaded up with injured birds and can't help me. any advice pLEASE!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Christina,

Thanks to you and your husband for taking care of this young bird!
Regarding his foot, a broken toe is painful, but a long way from his heart, as my mother used to say. Once it is healed, he will be fine. For now, keep him quiet so he doesn't cause further damage to the injury. Can you have a veterinarian look at his foot, tomorrow? Hopefully, another member with more experience than mine will answer and give you more specific suggestions of how to deal with this injury. You can also search for previous posts with a similar subject.

One his comment about diet - I hope you are no longer feeding him worms and bugs. He will be better off if you stick to pigeon food.

You can estimate his age by comparing against these photos http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm. Are you planning on releasing this bird or keeping him as a pet?


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Welcome*

thank you for helping the bird. Pigeon food and grit bought from a feed store would be great. Sometimes when a bird is hurt they don't want to eat. You can feel the crop or the sack under the birds throat and before his breast. Is it full or empty?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi christinablake,


Ohhhhh...no more 'bugs' or insects of any kind please...

Pigeons are Seed eaters, and some tender Greens.

And Insects, or Bugs, or Worms can contain bacteria the young Pigeon's system can not handle.

No more 'flying lessons'...they will fly as they grow strong enough and sure enough to do so, at their own pace, and lessons are never something they should require, and, they will be endangered or harmed if one rushes them past their own natural stages of growing into it.

If self feeding, then give them good quality Pigeon Mix Seeds, which one may also moisten lightly with a little Olive Oil and then sprinkle lightly, with various additional nutritional powders which will stick to the Seeds, such as Vitamines and Minerals and powdered Greens...

Let them have fresh Water in a clean little Bowl scrubbed and renewed each day.

Please at your liesure, run through various of the previous posts which will contain mentions of good methods of feeding the pre-self feeding youngster, and, for looking to the Poops for indicators of how well they are doing.

Thank you for rescueing this little one!  

It is good you are taking them out of doors in the crib, as Sunshine and fresh Air of course, are their natural friends...

If you can, post some images so we may see them and better tell of their age or condition...

Best wishes...

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to Pigeons.com

Thank you for helping this youngster.


You might look in this resource file for professional help, as you didn't state where you live.

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

Treesa


----------

